# First Time coding LHC....



## kshell73 (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, I am brand new to cardiology, working with a New Dr for our group.  This is all I have for dictation, I was expecting something more?  I have been trying to learn about coding these procedures, and looks to me like the norm is 5 codes.?? Placement, arterial injection, left ventricular angiography, imaging interpretation and report of injection....

93510-26, 93545, 93543, 93555-26, 93556-26

Can this really be?  Seems like a whole lot of codes for such a small report??  As I said I am new at this, I've been working in Gerneral surgery

Procedure:
Left and Right coronary angiogram and LV gram (left ventriculogram) were done on the patient after informed consent.  The right femoral artery was cannnulated using the Seldinger technique after usual sterile precautions.  The femoral artery was cannulated on the first attmpt. There were no complications,and the patient tolerated the procedure well. The left coronary artery was engaged using ______ catheter 5-french and LV gram was done with an angled pigtail 5-french as well.

Results: 
Coronary arteries
1.Left main normal and Patent
2. Left anterior decending normal with no intraluminal narrowings.
3. Left circumflex artery normal with no intraluminal narrowings.
5. Left ventriculogram: EF of 60% with no wall motion abnormalities.
6. Pressures: LV end diastolic is 15 and aortic pressure was 120/68

Final Report:
Normal coronary arteries with preserved LV ejection fraction



So Please lend your thoughts, any and all input appreciated!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 1, 2010)

kshell73 said:


> Ok, I am brand new to cardiology, working with a New Dr for our group.  This is all I have for dictation, I was expecting something more?  I have been trying to learn about coding these procedures, and looks to me like the norm is 5 codes.?? Placement, arterial injection, left ventricular angiography, imaging interpretation and report of injection....
> 
> 93510-26, 93545, 93543, 93555-26, 93556-26
> 
> ...



Yes, this is a short report for the amount of codes.  The main line for me is the injection of the coronaries, and the LV gram, with the findings.  But wait till January 1, it all changes to one code.
Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kshell73 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you Jim!  So would I actually submit all 5 of these codes? (today).... Im thinking 2011 will be a huge improvement! ;-)  

Thanks again for the help!!

Kim Shellenback CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Dec 1, 2010)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Yes, this is a short report for the amount of codes.  The main line for me is the injection of the coronaries, and the LV gram, with the findings.  But wait till January 1, it all changes to one code.
> Thanks,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC




One code, instead of five! I sure like the thought of that. 
I have my new list and am ready to go.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 1, 2010)

dpeoples said:


> One code, instead of five! I sure like the thought of that.
> I have my new list and am ready to go.



Fire Up Danny!!!!

Jim


----------

